# Used snowboards



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Would you recommend buying a used snowboard/bindings/boots? Or just buy everything new. Just wondering because it's all just so damn expensive. D:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

If money is an issue buy the board and bindings used (inspect the board, year, model, damage), but not the boots. A pair of boots will mold to a persons feet after awhile and it's not a good thing to get them used, they are the most important part of your gear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> If money is an issue buy the board and bindings used (inspect the board, year, model, damage), but not the boots. A pair of boots will mold to a persons feet after awhile and it's not a good thing to get them used, they are the most important part of your gear.


K, thank you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

It's an expensive sport. Once you have the gear all your money will go towards lift tickets and gas. But it is worth every penny.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

It depends. 
For boots, I would buy new. Every boot feels differently and a size 9 in one company could be a 10 in another. It's best to go to a shop and try out many different types to see what feels best to YOU. Plus they will conform to your foot...you don't want to wear something fitted to someone else. 

For boards and bindings..yeah, you could get with used but it seems that everyone wants top dollar for their used stuff. So buying used over new doesn't really save you all that money...and then you have to worry about how the equipment was treated, if the buyer is legit, etc..

Personally I would buy new and this is the perfect time to do it with all of the crazy sales going on. I take it you're a girl by your name/avatar..if that's the case, you'll have even better luck since the female stuff on sale takes longer to sell out (better chance of finding the board/bindings you want in your size). I was looking at sale stuff for my girl and was amazed at the selection compared to what's available for guys.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> It's an expensive sport. Once you have the gear all your money will go towards lift tickets and gas. But it is worth every penny.


How much are lift tickets?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Regulatori said:


> It depends.
> For boots, I would buy new. Every boot feels differently and a size 9 in one company could be a 10 in another. It's best to go to a shop and try out many different types to see what feels best to YOU. Plus they will conform to your foot...you don't want to wear something fitted to someone else.
> 
> For boards and bindings..yeah, you could get with used but it seems that everyone wants top dollar for their used stuff. So buying used over new doesn't really save you all that money...and then you have to worry about how the equipment was treated, if the buyer is legit, etc..
> ...


If you were looking online, could you link me to the site, please? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Anywhere from 30-100$ a day. Most places have discounts if you have a student I.D. or they have a girls' night and a guys' night. But that only brings it down like 10 bux usually. The usual price is around 45$ for all day.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $100
Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, and Forum
http://www.eternalsnow.com/
The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing
Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Arc'teryx Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

One thing real quick, I'm not sure if other resorts offer it, but here (Ohio) they sell a season pass for around half price in mid Febuary that's good for the rest of this year and all of next year. It's for buying in advance, so if you might not ride much this year it would be an excellent deal. Here it's paid off in 6 trips if you compare what a normal ticket price would be.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> Anywhere from 30-100$ a day. Most places have discounts if you have a student I.D. or they have a girls' night and a guys' night. But that only brings it down like 10 bux usually. The usual price is around 45$ for all day.


hoooly crap! well, i guess i can handle that since the closest place to go is like 4 hours away. so i couldnt go alot anyways.  



Regulatori said:


> Snowboard, Snowboards, Burton Snowboards, Burton Bindings, Burton Boots, and snowboard reviews - Free Shipping - US Orders Over $100
> Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, and Forum
> Snowboard Shop & Snowboarding Gear - Snowboard Boots, Bindings, Jackets, Pants & Snowboard Clothing
> The House Snowboards Snowboard Boots Bindings Clothing
> Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Arc'teryx Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear


thanks man!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know what I would do if I had to drive that far to go ha. I can get to a decent sized mountain (around here anyway) in like 20 minutes. I guess its a good thing and a bad thing because it kills my bank account


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> One thing real quick, I'm not sure if other resorts offer it, but here (Ohio) they sell a season pass for around half price in mid Febuary that's good for the rest of this year and all of next year. It's for buying in advance, so if you might not ride much this year it would be an excellent deal. Here it's paid off in 6 trips if you compare what a normal ticket price would be.





MauiWowie said:


> I don't know what I would do if I had to drive that far to go ha. I can get to a decent sized mountain (around here anyway) in like 20 minutes. I guess its a good thing and a bad thing because it kills my bank account


Lucky to both of you.. PA and OH are about 8 - 9 hours from here. D: I wish I had an airplane. Maybe one of these days I'll have enough money to go.. Oh, yeah - quick question.. is there any good places to snowboard in Arkansas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> Lucky to both of you.. PA and OH are about 8 - 9 hours from here. D: I wish I had an airplane. Maybe one of these days I'll have enough money to go.. Oh, yeah - quick question.. is there any good places to snowboard in Arkansas?


Not that I or google know of


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> Not that I or google know of


Crap.  Only wondering, cause I might be going there end of next month. Sometimes the south sucks. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Theres a resort in TN in Gatlinburg or something like that. Try that. If its your first time any hill will do as you will spend most of the time laying on it anyway haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> Theres a resort in TN in Gatlinburg or something like that. Try that. If its your first time any hill will do as you will spend most of the time laying on it anyway haha


I like laying in the snow.  Lmao. 
Yeah, I know - I wanna go there, but I don't have a car.. that's the problem. D: That's why if someone's taking a roadtrip I'm normally game.. maybe I can find a resort in AR somewhere.. Do they have boards at resorts you can use for the day? Or do you always haveta bring your own stuff??


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea you can rent but I usually tell people to avoid it because thats a decent amount of money you could have used to put towards owning your own gear. But to try it for your first time its probably worth it.

Im always down for a roadtrip, but if Im going anywhere its West or North not South hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> Yea you can rent but I usually tell people to avoid it because thats a decent amount of money you could have used to put towards owning your own gear. But to try it for your first time its probably worth it.
> 
> Im always down for a roadtrip, but if Im going anywhere its West or North not South hahaha


K, awesome!! I bet it's expensive to rent stuff, huh? 

And yeah I know.. IT only rains here.. We had some snow/ice a couple weeks back, but only like 2-3in... but melted 2 days later. D:< I'm going to long beach, ca in June! WOOP!!!! Can't wait, I heard there are places to snowboard near there.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Also, if you aren't riding nearly as much, your gear is going to last alot longer. If you have sled riding hills near you, or something like that, having you're own gear is way better. Renting is ok I guess, but if you have your own you can ride whenever, whereever you want, not be confined to riding only after a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> K, awesome!! I bet it's expensive to rent stuff, huh?
> 
> And yeah I know.. IT only rains here.. We had some snow/ice a couple weeks back, but only like 2-3in... but melted 2 days later. D:< I'm going to long beach, ca in June! WOOP!!!! Can't wait, I heard there are places to snowboard near there.


about 30$ to rent for the day usually.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I will never buy used boots. Used boards/bindings or new ones on sale are the way to go there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> Lucky to both of you.. PA and OH are about 8 - 9 hours from here. D: I wish I had an airplane. Maybe one of these days I'll have enough money to go.. Oh, yeah - quick question.. is there any good places to snowboard in Arkansas?


Maybe in the Ozarks, Arkansas as a state sucks dick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I'm sure I'ma haveta rent the first time until I save money to buy everything I need to have my own stuff.. But there's only mud here!!! Can I snowboard in the mud??  and ok no used boots for me then, cause they had somebody else's nasty feets in them.. I hate feet. D:< 

@K1tt3n5: Lmao. Maybe I should just go to PA then..


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> Well, I'm sure I'ma haveta rent the first time until I save money to buy everything I need to have my own stuff.. But there's only mud here!!! Can I snowboard in the mud??  and ok no used boots for me then, cause they had somebody else's nasty feets in them.. I hate feet. D:<
> 
> @K1tt3n5: Lmao. Maybe I should just go to PA then..


Buy some boots and use my other board  But no really, Arkansas sucks, I used to wakeboard on lake hamilton back in the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> Buy some boots and use my other board  But no really, Arkansas sucks, I used to wakeboard on lake hamilton back in the day.


Hahha, sounds like a deal!! I'll buy some boots. ;D

And why don't you come to TN - we.. can uh.. stare at cows or something. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> Hahha, sounds like a deal!! I'll buy some boots. ;D
> 
> And why don't you come to TN - we.. can uh.. stare at cows or something. :dunno:


haha about that... Meet me in Texas over the summer we can go on the lake and wakeboard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> haha about that... Meet me in Texas over the summer we can go on the lake and wakeboard.


hahaha, damnit.. how come you're going to texas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> hahaha, damnit.. how come you're going to texas?


I grew up in Dallas/ Houston.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> I grew up in Dallas/ Houston.


Niccce, one of my best friends moved to Dallas.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Just to reitereate what everyone else already stated, used boots are a terrible idea, but the rest of the equipment is good to go usually. I bought my forst setup this winter all used. I mean all of it. The board, the bindings, the boots, the gloves, the goggles, even the bibs. The only thing new I had was my jacket, thermals, hat and socks. The first thing I purchased new with my free government money was boots. Then I bought a board, then pants, then a helmet. Now the only used gear I rock is my bindings, goggles (though you would never know it), and gloves. Save your money, buy in the offseason, and if used is the way you have to go, go proudly, and avoid the boots.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> Niccce, one of my best friends moved to Dallas.


It's a pretty cool place. If it wasn't for snow I would move back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Just to reitereate what everyone else already stated, used boots are a terrible idea, but the rest of the equipment is good to go usually. I bought my forst setup this winter all used. I mean all of it. The board, the bindings, the boots, the gloves, the goggles, even the bibs. The only thing new I had was my jacket, thermals, hat and socks. The first thing I purchased new with my free government money was boots. Then I bought a board, then pants, then a helmet. Now the only used gear I rock is my bindings, goggles (though you would never know it), and gloves. Save your money, buy in the offseason, and if used is the way you have to go, go proudly, and avoid the boots.


Heck yeahhh! I don't care if it's used or not! Just as long as I learn something while I'm using it. Thanks. 

@Kitten: Awh, yeah - I'm moving as soon as I get a chance!! Love TN, but I like seeing new things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Me too pa sucks I'm looking at out by lake tahoe.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've bought used boards, bindings, and boots in the past. I still use all of them. I would say that buying used boots is almost always a bad idea. The only reason I bought mine is because I knew the guy who had them and knew there were only about 10 days of use on them. They were just stiffer than what he was looking for and happened to be the exact pair of boots that I was looking for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> Me too pa sucks I'm looking at out by lake tahoe.


ahhhh, that would be so nice.  lake tahoe is so pretty.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I've bought used boards, bindings, and boots in the past. I still use all of them. I would say that buying used boots is almost always a bad idea. The only reason I bought mine is because I knew the guy who had them and knew there were only about 10 days of use on them. They were just stiffer than what he was looking for and happened to be the exact pair of boots that I was looking for.


yeah, hopefully.. i can find some cheap ones. lol. or is buying cheap ones a bad idea too?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

fit is most important, if you're gonna drop a pretty penny on one part of your setup it should be boots (IMO)


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> fit is most important, if you're gonna drop a pretty penny on one part of your setup it should be boots (IMO)


That is the best advice anyone can give you about snowboard equipment. I finally have boots that fit me well and are comfortable for me. Nothing is worse than boots that hurt or don't fit well. It makes snowboarding almost not worth doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> fit is most important, if you're gonna drop a pretty penny on one part of your setup it should be boots (IMO)





K1tt3n5 said:


> That is the best advice anyone can give you about snowboard equipment. I finally have boots that fit me well and are comfortable for me. Nothing is worse than boots that hurt or don't fit well. It makes snowboarding almost not worth doing.


D: Ok, ok.. I know - I'm cheap.. Alright.. Now, I just gotta find a snowboarding store in my area. So, I can get the right fit. Thanks for all the help guys. Random but.. ugh, I just watched Stance and I wunna go snowboarding right fucking NOW.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> D: Ok, ok.. I know - I'm cheap.. Alright.. Now, I just gotta find a snowboarding store in my area. So, I can get the right fit. Thanks for all the help guys. Random but.. ugh, I just watched Stance and I wunna go snowboarding right fucking NOW.


Check out the knife show for videos. Shits ill Knife Show Volume 2 on Vimeo


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

K1tt3n5 said:


> Check out the knife show for videos. Shits ill Knife Show Volume 2 on Vimeo


pretty damn sweet!! snowboarding turns me on.  hahaha. and i like that song too...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SN0BUNNY said:


> pretty damn sweet!! snowboarding turns me on.  hahaha. and i like that song too...


Man you really need to come to Philly then


----------

